# What is this?



## RantiNasha (Dec 8, 2012)

I see something new growing on my tank front glass...and its growing rapidly...these pics were taken few days ago and now its increased...please help me with this..I was outta station and my mother had informed about his...I had gone out after I had changed the water and this is something new..


----------



## RantiNasha (Dec 8, 2012)

these are the pics taken today..


----------



## Redbug (Sep 10, 2012)

I was interested as to what this was in your tank. When checking for an answer and not finding one I decided to do some googling. A bit like white hair algae but another idea is that it could be a type of fungus growing where there is excess bio matter build up.
Suggestions were to vacuum and lots of water changes. Some one else suggested to 
boil driftwood if you have any of mystery substance growing on it.
Hopefully someone else with direct knowledge will be able to help. Good luck.


----------



## RantiNasha (Dec 8, 2012)

Redbug said:


> I was interested as to what this was in your tank. When checking for an answer and not finding one I decided to do some googling. A bit like white hair algae but another idea is that it could be a type of fungus growing where there is excess bio matter build up.
> Suggestions were to vacuum and lots of water changes. Some one else suggested to
> boil driftwood if you have any of mystery substance growing on it.
> Hopefully someone else with direct knowledge will be able to help. Good luck.


Thanks mate...I think a driftwood will do...but It doesnt look like algae...its fungus for sure...previously I had cyano bacteria...I think its the same...coz when u see from a bit lower angle and close u see its green...and when you see straight like in the picture it seems white but actually its green...well I tried 1.5ml of 6% hydrogen peroxide with syringe sprayed on it...well in like 48 hours I will know if its going or not...keep your suggestions coming...will help me a bit more..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Careful with your hydrogen peroxide.Your "across the pond" I'll guess by the stregnth of your HP.Over here we have 3% so possibly instructions you received did not take into consideration that your mix is twice as strong.I too use HP (3%) to kill BBA and actuall am attacking a very invasive caluepra in my reef tank with direct injection.Just thought I'd mention that if your info was not local to you ,they may not have been aware of the stregnth.Good luck,just dose properly.


----------



## RantiNasha (Dec 8, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Careful with your hydrogen peroxide.Your "across the pond" I'll guess by the stregnth of your HP.Over here we have 3% so possibly instructions you received did not take into consideration that your mix is twice as strong.I too use HP (3%) to kill BBA and actuall am attacking a very invasive caluepra in my reef tank with direct injection.Just thought I'd mention that if your info was not local to you ,they may not have been aware of the stregnth.Good luck,just dose properly.


Hydrogen peroxide - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki
I referred this after I read about cyano and hydrogen peroxide...though it seems like decreasing...but 1.5ml hardly made any difference...it jus vanished like nothing...my tank is a 16gal tank...3% I couldnt get it with local chemist...I only got 6% thats why I used 6%...and used only 1.5ml..so I think i'm in the safe zone for now...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice link.It explains very well the proper SAFE use of hydrogen peroxide.I copied it for my LFS ,since they seem to look at me skeptically when I tell them how I'm killing my caluerpa(a couple of them have the same incredibly invasive species).They said they knew I'd figure out how to get rid of it ,but when I tell them to inject it right into plant in tank they kinda cringe.HA!I remember a product called the Oxygenator that basically was HP with a catalyst that went right in tank(that was in th 80's).


----------

